# pressure washer pressure



## Paul204 (Apr 21, 2007)

I've heard that a "low psi" pressure washer is best for creating stencils, and I was wondering if there is a recommended psi for the process.

The pressure washers at my local hardware store seem to go from 1200-1800 psi.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

That's about right. Mines a 1600 psi. Works great.


----------



## rtucker (Feb 2, 2007)

I bought a small Karcher from Walmart for about 89.00. I'm not sure what the PSI is but it works great for stencils and reclaiming screens...


----------



## GatoNegro (Apr 28, 2009)

Pressure washers are great, but extremely high pressure is not necessarily the best. Too much pressure can actually blow the emulsion off the exposed screen. When using a pressure washer try not to focus on specific spots of the exposed screen, go all around it. 
Don't over wash-out your exposed screen, this can actually cause the emulsion to start to wash out from spots that don't need to be washed out.


----------



## jsreid (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a separate hose for washing out the stencil.


----------



## priestess (May 31, 2009)

The idea is great I used my garden power waszeh for that and the methode is very good. I dont know whether the power washer can still be used in the garden, but I'm very plaesed with the effects.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

I have a little 1600psi unit I picked up from Lowes for $98 that works perfect.


----------



## GatoNegro (Apr 28, 2009)

I got one at a hardware store for $78 (1200 PSI); pressure washers are great to have, and it really gets the job done quickly and accurately. You just have to be sure not to over-wash your screens, and most importantly make sure to keep a safe distance between you and the said screen (about 2-4 feet). Otherwise you can lose detail, and/or blow off some of the emulsion off of the exposed screens.


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

i suggust not using a pressure washer to wash out the stencil


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Why not?
It is prety much standard?


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

The difference between a pressure washer working well or not is the spray pattern. Don't use a pressure washer that has a tight, stream pattern at close distances, period. It will blow your stencil out. However, you may get good results washing out stencils by keeping it 10-12" away.

Many Karchers have a tip that rotates in a circular pattern, and does not pinpoint, it works well for washing out screens, or you can get close (2-3") and blast out emulsion.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

AdVanceNetworks said:


> Why not?
> It is prety much standard?


Pressure washers are not standard for washing out stencils. If you need to use one for stencils then you are probably overexposing. a pressure washer is meant to reclaim screens not necessarily for stencils. all you need is a spray nozzle on a water hose.


----------



## manicprints (May 27, 2009)

Pressure washers work great for washing out stencils Gatonegro and Midwaste have good points find a good distance and wide spray pattern not focused. Ive washed out index dots of 144 resolution on 165 mesh with great results and no blowout, also I wet the inside give it a soft rub in with my hand then flip it wet the back let it set a few seconds and pressure wash out. It's kind of a feel like pulling squeeges you get better at it with a little practice and maybe a sacrificed stencil or two


----------



## GatoNegro (Apr 28, 2009)

Ditto Manicprints! First wet the screen on both sides, let it sit for a minute or two and simply wash out from a safe distance. If you get a good exposure time you won't have to wash your stencil out for more than a minute and change. 
A great way to washout fussy details on the stencil is with a spray bottle filled with warm water. Just hold the screen up to some kind of backlight (in a light safe environment of course), take the spray bottle and hit the little details with the water. 

Exposure times are key wether you're washing out with a pressure washer and/or a spray nozzle. If you over or under expose you'll have a hard time washing out with either tool. 

I recommend using a pressure washer; you don't need the most powerful one, 1200 is just fine. This tool will also be very useful to you in getting other tasks done in your shop, such as: reclaiming, de-greasing, and general cleaning related chores. 
In a nut-shell, its very useful and its doesn't hurt o have one around, it will speed things up. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Not saying it doesnt work, but it is not necessary.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

mrvixx said:


> Not saying it doesnt work, but it is not necessary.


We have worked with people from Ulano and Kiwo and they both suggest to use a pressure washer 1500psi for washing out stencils. We currently are using an industrial 1500psi one for over two years as I got tired of replacing them all the time with the ones from Lowes. This gives the cleanest edges and works great with high detailed art. 95% of all people under expose their screens. They try and compensate in the emulsion for this. If you run an exposure calculator occasionally this would help in exposing and washing the stencils out.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It's not _necessary_, but it can save time if the screen is properly exposed (which as Stuart said, it usually isn't). I know my local supplier (who also has a screen exposing service) uses one.

Personally I don't use one, because I don't have my exposure down as perfectly as I should


----------



## BiGGraphics (May 29, 2008)

studog79 said:


> We have worked with people from Ulano and Kiwo and they both suggest to use a pressure washer 1500psi for washing out stencils. We currently are using an industrial 1500psi one for over two years as I got tired of replacing them all the time with the ones from Lowes. This gives the cleanest edges and works great with high detailed art. 95% of all people under expose their screens. They try and compensate in the emulsion for this. If you run an exposure calculator occasionally this would help in exposing and washing the stencils out.



Where did you pick up the 1500 psi industrial washer? Seems like the "bargain" ones are lame. I have gone through 3 of the home depot washers and would like to get one that lasts for more than a few months.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

What do you want for 100 dollars?
Something that might last ...
Just keep taking them back!


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

AdVanceNetworks said:


> What do you want for 100 dollars?
> Something that might last ...
> Just keep taking them back!


lol I went through 3 of them in the last 3 months. I just returned the $99 one yesterday cause it crapped on me. I am shopping today for a industrial pressure washer.

I also wash my stencils out with a pressure washer, it provides finer details and crisp edges. But the $99 one I've been using is about 1500 PSI. It worked great for washing out stencils, but reclaiming was a pain sometimes because there wasn't enough pressure. 

So I'm thinking of getting a 2500 PSI. Although I worry that I won't be able to wash out stencils with it because it's too strong. Do industrial pressure washers have adjustable PSI? Any suggestions?

Do any of you use a gas powered one in your shop?


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Place thumb over the end of the hose and spray out the unexposed emulsion. Save yourself $89 plus tax. Too much pressure is bad...with 1600 psi I would say to stand back about six feet back and move quickly.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

seriwiz said:


> Place thumb over the end of the hose and spray out the unexposed emulsion. Save yourself $89 plus tax. Too much pressure is bad...with 1600 psi I would say to stand back about six feet back and move quickly.


There is no way I will go back to spraying out stencils with regular garden hose pressure.


----------



## Paulie73 (Jul 24, 2009)

I got a cheap $78 one the other day. It is a bit quicker, and I feel a lot like Rambo holding the gun. I ended up cleaning the footpath as well.
But if you have a good hand gun on your hose itll do.
Some points.
You will save water because..
Its quicker
Its a hassle to plug everything in
At home printers....The wife will get you to clean everything
You will feel like blasting everything in your wake lol.


----------



## ASW21 (Aug 13, 2009)

The cheaper pressure washers are meant for using once or twice a month to clean your deck or car. If you are going to use it everyday for hours at a time as we do, it needs to be industrial strength and it's going to cost you $500 or more. We use MI-T-M's cold water electrical pressure washer. Grainger item number 1TDK4. Sells for about $550 and we use it everyday for at least 4 hours total in an 8 hour day. 1400 psi and we custom create our wand to be shorter than they usually are with quick tip options so you can get a more focused spray for cleaning and a wider spray when washing out stencils. You can remove the tips for a garden hose effect when degreasing which works well to remove all the suds. These type of units typically last us about 2-3 years and like I said we use them every day even though they are rated light duty (1-10hrs/week use recommended). 
For all pressure washer users, including those who have a Lowes or Home Depot brand cheapo right now, check the gallons per minute rating and then make sure you have ample water supply and that your hoses are the correct length. Don't leave them running with out pulling the trigger for long periods of time. Make sure you are not running HOT water if you are not supposed to be, and check the oil often. This may help you get a little more time out of your investments.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

ASW21 said:


> The cheaper pressure washers are meant for using once or twice a month to clean your deck or car. If you are going to use it everyday for hours at a time as we do, it needs to be industrial strength and it's going to cost you $500 or more. We use MI-T-M's cold water electrical pressure washer. Grainger item number 1TDK4. Sells for about $550 and we use it everyday for at least 4 hours total in an 8 hour day. 1400 psi and we custom create our wand to be shorter than they usually are with quick tip options so you can get a more focused spray for cleaning and a wider spray when washing out stencils. You can remove the tips for a garden hose effect when degreasing which works well to remove all the suds. These type of units typically last us about 2-3 years and like I said we use them every day even though they are rated light duty (1-10hrs/week use recommended).
> For all pressure washer users, including those who have a Lowes or Home Depot brand cheapo right now, check the gallons per minute rating and then make sure you have ample water supply and that your hoses are the correct length. Don't leave them running with out pulling the trigger for long periods of time. Make sure you are not running HOT water if you are not supposed to be, and check the oil often. This may help you get a little more time out of your investments.


When I went to home depot the other day to shop for an industrial pressure washer, I was stuck with choosing from gas powered ones only. So I decided to just keep using the $99 cheapy one and keep exchanging it whenever it breaks.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Think of it this way, You get a new toy every month at no charge...

Actually I have had the same cheap pressure washer for a long time without issues... 

Maybe the next one will be the one for you?


----------



## ASW21 (Aug 13, 2009)

TshirtGuru said:


> When I went to home depot the other day to shop for an industrial pressure washer, I was stuck with choosing from gas powered ones only. So I decided to just keep using the $99 cheapy one and keep exchanging it whenever it breaks.


Whatever works for ya I guess. I hate going to Home Depot all the time. Don't forget to check your water supply for correct GPM and such... Might help it last a little longer.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Look at Grainger for an industrial elctric power washer. This is the one we are using. It works great!!!

Pressure Washer - Pressure Washers - Machinery - Janitorial & Painting : Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## RachelRoberts (Oct 2, 2011)

I have encountered the word "wand" in this context, it means an "extensible wand", an "extension wand", or a "telescopic wand".

Some of them are quite long, and an extension high pressure hose is passed through the wand, allowing the operator to clean, for example, house fascias and soffits with the pressure washer staying at ground level.


http://www.best-pressure-washer-reviews.com/pressure-washer-information.html


----------



## wBranco (Aug 1, 2012)

whats the highest psi you can use??


----------



## wBranco (Aug 1, 2012)

to rec;aim a screen


----------



## redmarble (Mar 6, 2007)

What I think, is that if you are not experienced and expose your screens correctly (almost exact), just stick to a good handheld spray nozzle. Pressure washers ARE strong and WILL destroy your screen when washing them out if not exposed correctly. (They will disappoint you!) I'm still dialing in my exposure times, to the seconds, so my pressure washer is only used for reclaiming. Now, this I'm glad I do have a pressure washer!


----------



## BnC Custom Ink (Mar 4, 2012)

The benefit of using a pressure washer to wash out a stencil is the lower volume of water it uses compared to a garden hose. Water is the enemy of emulsion, the faster you can wash out the stencil and the less water you use the better. Garden hose volume can cause the edges of the stencil to absorb water and become soft which will cause non-Sharp edged prints and pinholes/blowouts. Using a pressure washer is the perfered method, watch the Ryonet 101 video and Ryan explains it. Of course proper expo time is critical.

Sent from my PC36100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

BnC Custom Ink said:


> The benefit of using a pressure washer to wash out a stencil is the lower volume of water it uses compared to a garden hose. Water is the enemy of emulsion, the faster you can wash out the stencil and the less water you use the better. Garden hose volume can cause the edges of the stencil to absorb water and become soft which will cause non-Sharp edged prints and pinholes/blowouts. Using a pressure washer is the perfered method, watch the Ryonet 101 video and Ryan explains it. Of course proper expo time is critical.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using T-Shirt Forums


Lots of people print water based inks... 

Joshing aside, I pressure wash from a distance to develop just so if there are weak spots they show themselves while they're easy to fix--before they're on press.

If you are anywhere close to properly exposing a quality stencil, you should NOT have a problem with a pressure washer destroying it, unless you are using a stream spray, or spraying with the nozzle very close to the stencil.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmmm, so any recommendation on a model or brand for one of the small pressure washers?

I have looked around at the reviews on Amazon, and it seems all the small units are "poop"... as others here have mentioned. Just wondering if some seem to be a bit better than others.

I'm small time, still more of a hobby than a business, so this thing won't see much use. Still, I have read so many reviews where the thing leaked the first time they hooked it up or only lasted 20 minutes before breaking. Since I will be using this indoors (unlike most people who buy these things to clean driveways and such), I really couldn't deal with one that leaked.

Plastic Chinese cheap and disposable junk


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The ones that leak are ones that have quick type conections. Lowes and Menards both use to carry the ones with the screw type connectors. You will find that if it broke in 20 min the pump was not properly primed. The pumps are very temperamental on the electric pressure washers. I have went though 3 in 5 years both were my fault that went out. I bought last one from Home Depot and has a quick connector and leaks slightly at handle but doesn't bother me.


----------



## BnC Custom Ink (Mar 4, 2012)

I got a Dirt Devil brand from Menards for under $100. Has screw on hoses and it sits on the floor in the basement next to the washsink. It has not leaked a drop in 7months. Beware of online reviews, people are dumb, and most people do not properly use/store things. Find one you like and take proper care of it and you should be fine. Be careful with high end ones cause they often are way to strong for screens.

The best tip I can give is to hook up the water, TURN WATER ON, with the washer power OFF depress the trigger untill a solid stream of water comes out, then power up washer and enjoy. Improper priming is the #1 reason for failure.

Sent from my PC36100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## scottiblasto (Oct 23, 2012)

Paul, you from Winnipeg?


----------



## Gnarly (Jan 23, 2015)

ok, sorry to wake this subject up again. 

I've exposed screens for 2 to 3 minutes before and had no problems with clearing out the screen to get stencils completed. Then I exposed a screen for 4 minutes and had problems with clearing out my image from a 110 and 156 mesh screen. 

I'm about to pick up a generic pressure washer from Lowe's Hardware (somewhere around $99) and goes about 1200 psi. 

I don't think I have to spend over $100 for a Karcher K2.360. I'm getting this one, 
All-Power America 1600-PSI 1.6-GPM Electric Pressure Washer. 

Anyone have any comments / complaints about this one?


Thanks,
Gnarly


Edit: 
I just saw this one from WalMart, Karcher K2.360 Pressure Washer. 

Any comments on this particular Karcher?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Gnarly said:


> ok, sorry to wake this subject up again.
> 
> I've exposed screens for 2 to 3 minutes before and had no problems with clearing out the screen to get stencils completed. Then I exposed a screen for 4 minutes and had problems with clearing out my image from a 110 and 156 mesh screen.
> 
> ...



So it sounds like you want a PW to rinse the unexposed emulsion out after exposing the screen? Really, you shouldn't need a PW for that--though I guess I have seen some people say they do it that way.

I'm thinking that at 4 minutes, you are overexposed. Have you used a test strip to dial in the exposure time?

You should be able to rinse down both sides of the screen and let it sit a minute or so (this "develops" the emulsion so the unexposed part washes out easier), then wash it out with just a regular spray nozzle like you would use to wash a car.

You might also be running into problems from putting on too heavy a layer of emulsion. You then end up overexposing the shirt side in order to penetrate to the ink side and keep it from being runny. I had that problem with some of my first screens; either runny on the ink side or all overexposed. My problem was too much emulsion, not too little water pressure.

You might also consider trying a different emulsion. I switched from a diazo-based emulsion to Saati PHU. The PHU exposes more quickly and washes out easily.

I think the consensus is still that all the little PWs are poop, and you just buy another one when it fails; they are at least cheap 
I have one for reclaiming screens. Don't even know what it is, just cheap and hasn't failed yet.


----------



## Gnarly (Jan 23, 2015)

You can tell by now I'm still a newb. 
In any case, I want to get better at this and get better without spending money that I don't have to. So I'm here. 

To be honest, I wouldn't mind having one because it'll also save me $10 everytime I have to reclaim the screens and save me a trip to the car wash. 

But I will prep another screen for 2 minutes and see. Coz I have exposed screens for 2 minutes before and had no problems. I'll also apply emulsion once on each side of the screen. I don't remember how many times I applied emulsion the last time I didn't have a problem. 
I do know that I've been having problme ssince I've been applying twice on each side of the screen.

I looked at SaatiChem's site. They don't have the PHU anymore. They only have the HU now. 

I'll try a quart once I run out of what I have.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Gnarly said:


> You can tell by now I'm still a newb.
> In any case, I want to get better at this and get better without spending money that I don't have to. So I'm here.
> 
> To be honest, I wouldn't mind having one because it'll also save me $10 everytime I have to reclaim the screens and save me a trip to the car wash.
> ...


The Saati site leaves much to be desired. I don't know why, but they don't list PHU as PHU on their site. I _think_ it may be the thing they call PHW on the site, but I'm not sure.

In any case, any supplier that carries Saati will have the PHU. I bought mine in a local brick 'n mortar store, but any online Saati retailer will have it too.

One thing to remember with emulsion is that you can use the scoop coater to _remove_ excess emulsion; just tilt the screen and coater sort of opposite how you would to apply, and then scrape away any excess or runs.

There seems to be a lot written about building up a thick "gasket" of emulsion, but as a beginner, you'll be lucky to get it on _thin_ enough to expose well. I've since seen other opinions about emulsion thickness ... and am in the camp of less is more. Perhaps with plastisol a thick "gasket" is desireable, but it seems that it doesn't help water base inks, and many advise 1/1 or 2/1 at most.

FYI I learned about removing excess emulsion with the coater when I slipped and dumped most of the coater contents onto the screen 
The scoop scooped that stuff right up!


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Saati has PHU. Many suppliers have it and it's all I use. 

Ok for the pressure washer, I can tell you 2 things. A properly exposed screen can handle a pressure washer at 10"-12" without issue, a properly exposed screen really shouldn't need a power washer. Everyone is different on the coating. I do a 2/1 on everything except my screens for transfers, I on a 2/1 maybe the same as you one a 2/2 or a 1/1. Side you say your a newbie I'll give you some advice I was given years ago. Coat your screens so that you obtain a thickness you like and print well. Then stick with it or at least know your exposure times for each. The thicker the stencil the longer the exposure you'll need, but also the longer developing time you'll need. When you start to washout wet the screen well. Then let sit 30-90 seconds. Make sure you keep the screen wet. When washing out I use a good amount of pressure. I start on the ink side and spray well. The flip and spray again. Let sit and apply more water if needed after 30 sec to both sides then I use a setting called center which is a bunch of small streams with good force.


----------

